# Image ?



## tileman (Feb 23, 2015)

I think its loaded a pic of the brush, I was told it was a rake brush but doesn't look like a Wisp Comb or rake brush. It was the last one on the rack and they said its ideal for grass but its useless unless its how I'm using it or might be a water colour one not suitable for oils. I have a Bob Ross 1/2" Wild life brush so may try that.

*Tile painting 1st time.*
A follow on from my previous thread.
Trying on fully glazed tile paint straight from tube streaks and not so easy to apply, thinning the oil paint it need several layer to cover the white tile. My thoughts, a thin coat of 'Gesso'. Any other suggestions?.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes that is definitely a rake brush. I want to get one but don't currently have one. I was told it's great for making wood siding for old barns in pictures and that kind of work. I would think it would work good for grass. 

I've never tried to paint on tiles so I can't help you with the spreading of the paint. Hopefully some will be able to.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't have any experience painting on tiles either, but have you thought of lightly sanding the tile? That might make the oil paint adhere better.


----------



## tileman (Feb 23, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Yes that is definitely a rake brush. I want to get one but don't currently have one. I was told it's great for making wood siding for old barns in pictures and that kind of work. I would think it would work good for grass.
> 
> I've never tried to paint on tiles so I can't help you with the spreading of the paint. Hopefully some will be able to.




Using your response sheet. Thanks for your response.
It does give a somewhat lined effect I suppose it need to practice.

I've not found on the net or in website stores any rake, comb or Wisp brush that matches this brush. China on price tag fixed to handle, nothing on the handle itself. Made probably in Chinese back street factory and a bad copy, thought it might be a water colour one but adding water colour the same images come up.
I bought it at a general 'Sells everything store' which has quite a good range of art stock but will buy from art store either personal or online. 
The only ones somewhat near are the filbert shaped rakes I found on www.artsupplies.co.uk these certainly wouldn't be any good for painting a timber cabin and get the plank (Lumber) effect. 

The other thing I get tired of is each time I go look for something on another open net page I have to sign back in to the forum even though I've got a couple of net pages open and switch from forum to do a search on one open page. I come back I am told to sign in again.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That automatically signing off should not happen. I don't know why it is happening. I haven't heard anyone else having that issue. There are so many different operating systems in use, I wonder if it might have something to do with the operating system you are using. I'm using windows 8.1. 

I'm afraid I'm not being of much help to you.


----------

